# Something strange about my networking

## josimitsu

I did gentoo install with a NE2000 card but with knowledge that i'll replace it with 3com card (3c900) i built my kernel with ne2000 modul (exactly it was realtek so plus 8139 modul) and 3c59x modul for 3com card. Few days after gentoo instalation (with working networking) I replaced old card with 3com card. I just commented out lines for old card and add 3c59x line in my modules.autoload. After that restarted computer with replaced card, but networking was not running. i tried to ping other computer on our network but nothings happend. I ran ifconfig eth0 everything looks fine, but in statistics there was only outgoing packets (from ping) but no incomings. After that i started playing with it, but what i found is that i have to do "./net.eth0 stop; rmmod 3c59x; insmod 3c59x; ./net.eth0 start" and networking is RUNNING ! 

Stoping eth0 service, unloading module, loading module, starting eth0 service looks to me very strange.

I dont understand that. Does anyone has an idea about it ?

----------

## delta407

Please post the output of ifconfig and lsmod before you stop, unload, reload, and start and then afterwards. A command similar to the following:

```
# ifconfig > log; lsmod >> log; /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop; rmmod 3c59x; insmod 3c59x; /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start; echo Restarted... >> log; ifconfig >> log; lsmod >> log
```

----------

## josimitsu

so i should set up option to modul to use 10base2 interface. looks to me like a bug when for the first time loading it was on 10baseT and after reloading it started to use the right one. for the next time i should be more patient to read doc. thank you for willing to help  :Smile: 

----------

## delta407

Could you just run that command and post the contents of 'log'? It would give a whole lot more information to work with.

----------

## josimitsu

here it is:

```

before:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:E8:EE:90 

          inet addr:192.168.100.2  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

via82cxxx_audio        18208   0  (unused)

ac97_codec              9984   0  [via82cxxx_audio]

3c59x                  25384   1

nls_iso8859-2           3392   2  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4384   2  (autoclean)

vfat                   10844   2  (autoclean)

fat                    32888   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

after:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:04:E8:EE:90 

          inet addr:192.168.100.2  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:3124 (3.0 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback 

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

3c59x                  25384   1

via82cxxx_audio        18208   0  (unused)

ac97_codec              9984   0  [via82cxxx_audio]

nls_iso8859-2           3392   2  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4384   2  (autoclean)

vfat                   10844   2  (autoclean)

fat                    32888   0  (autoclean) [vfat]
```

for me it's possible to see only few received bits (after), when it was running and catching traffic network. And maybe most important think. The card is 3c900 EtherLink XL Combo and i'm using old coax (10base2) cables. please give me a feedback if it helps you.

----------

## klieber

 *josimitsu wrote:*   

> Does anyone has an idea about it ?

 

Look at your /etc/modules.conf file as well as /etc/modules.d/aliases.

--kurt

----------

## hpkevertje1

Hi, I'm looking at the exact same problem. 3com Etherexpress XL on bnc, qnd no communication at all after a restart. Reloading the module works.

You mentioned forcing the card to use BNC. Could you tell me how to do that (or where I can find documentation).

Many thanks,

Hans

----------

## josimitsu

docs are under your/kernel/sources/path/Documentation/networking/ and it was vortex.txt

you could set modules options at booting time in modules.autoload, mine looks like "3c59x options=3"

----------

